# View at Maui Ocean Club



## Carolyn (Feb 5, 2014)

What can I expect from a garden view at MMO? II called today with a match for next January. Even though I requested a 1 BR, I have 24 hours to accept a studio (Code GVTG). Is this better (or worse)  than a Mountain view? We traded a Week 4 1 BR oceanfront at Ocean Pointe. I just don't want to be looking at construction or a parking lot...thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> What can I expect from a garden view at MMO? II called today with a match for next January. Even though I requested a 1 BR, I have 24 hours to accept a studio (Code GVTG). Is this better (or worse)  than a Mountain view? We traded a Week 4 1 BR oceanfront at Ocean Pointe. I just don't want to be looking at construction or a parking lot...thanks.



Checking the Marriott II Unit Codes thread, MMO doesn't look like they have Mountain View. Take a look at this nifty diagram for where the different views are.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 5, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Checking the Marriott II Unit Codes thread, MMO doesn't look like they have Mountain View. Take a look at this nifty diagram for where the different views are.



Since the studio is the small side of the 2 BR, it looks like it would most likely be an upper floor(darker green). However since we have never been there, I'm not quite sure what we would be looking at..I do see a tennis court below and some sort of bldg off to the side. I'm hoping that road is not the main highway...any ideas for those who have been there? Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> Since the studio is the small side of the 2 BR, it looks like it would most likely be an upper floor(darker green). However since we have never been there, I'm not quite sure what we would be looking at..I do see a tennis court below and some sort of bldg off to the side. I'm hoping that road is not the main highway...any ideas for those who have been there? Thank you.



That "off" building is actually the parking garage at the Lahaina Tower of MMI. That road is not the main highway, and it probably isn't super busy as I think the only other hotel down that road is the Hyatt.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 6, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Checking the Marriott II Unit Codes thread, MMO doesn't look like they have Mountain View. Take a look at this nifty diagram for where the different views are.



They have Mountain/Garden View and Island View.  The Mountain/Garden views are generally pretty decent as long as you don't need to see the ocean.  The Island views are the ones with the greatest potential for a parking lot view.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 6, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> That "off" building is actually the parking garage at the Lahaina Tower of MMI. That road is not the main highway, and it probably isn't super busy as I think the only other hotel down that road is the Hyatt.



There are actually three hotels/condos along that road.  The first thing you come to is Kaanapali Alii, a full ownership condo complex of maybe three buildings.  Then there is Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, and at the end of the road is the Hyatt.  The road is definitely not super busy, but it does carry all the traffic to and from those three resorts, so there are usually a few cars on the road.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 6, 2014)

If this is a mountain/garden view, I'd go for the north side of the Moloka'i building...


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 6, 2014)

GaryDouglas said:


> If this is a mountain/garden view, I'd go for the north side of the Moloka'i building....[/IMG]



The north side of the Molokai building is ocean view, with the exception of a couple of the very lowest floors.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 6, 2014)

A friend stayed in a 1 bedroom garden view and was located on the 1st floor in the Molokai building facing the upper section of the pool. Not a bad view of the pool/gardens and they enjoyed being able to walk out from their room directly to the pool. I imagine that could be noisy if the pool is crowded.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> There are actually three hotels/condos along that road.  The first thing you come to is Kaanapali Alii, a full ownership condo complex of maybe three buildings.  Then there is Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, and at the end of the road is the Hyatt.  The road is definitely not super busy, but it does carry all the traffic to and from those three resorts, so there are usually a few cars on the road.



YOu are correct. I perhaps wasn't clear enough and should have said "I think the only other hotel *further* down that road is the Hyatt.". From the OPs perspective, the only traffic that should really be driving past there would be people parking in the Lahaina garage or those going to the Hyatt.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Feb 6, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> The north side of the Molokai building is ocean view, with the exception of a couple of the very lowest floors.


 
Yep.  The bottom floor units look out over the grass in front of the Napili building and have direct access.  Look nice to me.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 7, 2014)

The lower two floors of the Molokai wing are garden view but look to be only 1 bedrooms so they would not be the studio side of a 2 bd garden view unit. Which means this unit would be upper floors of the Lanai wing. Some rooms could be looking at the pool of the La'haina tower but many would be looking at the parking garage. 

I'd pass on this match and hope at least a 1 bd since the view is so iffy.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 7, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> YOu are correct. I perhaps wasn't clear enough and should have said "I think the only other hotel *further* down that road is the Hyatt.". From the OPs perspective, the only traffic that should really be driving past there would be people parking in the Lahaina garage or those going to the Hyatt.



Good point.  I thought about that after I posted. Traffic for the Marriott and the Hyatt is all that is relevant to the OP's concerns.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Checking the Marriott II Unit Codes thread, MMO doesn't look like they have Mountain View. Take a look at this nifty diagram for where the different views are.



Here is another document that I had retained for the Moloka'i Wing. Someone sent it to me a while back. I don't remember the original source, sorry I can't give proper credit.


----------

